# Fish Pimps Get it Done



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Recent mild temperatures have allowed area waters to warm (at times) to as high as 74-degrees over the past few weeks. However, we will have more northerly-influenced winds heading toward the Seadrift and Port O'Connor areas before the winter months conclude. The fish pimps will get it done.

Saltwater flats fishing with Captain Chris Martin filming, Captain Jeffery Garner, Captain Billy Freudensprung and friends demonstrates how fish can effectively be found over shallow flats despite the wind, stained water, and difficult conditions. While using top waters, soft plastic lures, the crew was in search of popping slicks, and they found them. Despite the wind building by the hour, however, they had an excellent day with a four-man limit of trout.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Chris, is the first pic from a drone? Thanks.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks guys!*

Yes sir the first pic is from a Phantom 4 drone.

Thanks

Chris


----------

